# My live camera.



## ohioisforloners (Jan 14, 2009)

Im going to try this one more time. Link might not work but oh well...

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/just-myself


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

It worked...and you are sleeping! lol wow do you leave this on ALL of the time?


----------



## ohioisforloners (Jan 14, 2009)

I want to keep it on pretty much all the time. Not sure if the site will hate me for that or not haha. Ive only seen a few people on there that keep cameras on at all times, but Im already starting to not even really notice it.


----------

